# Straight Razors?



## GoodTurns (Oct 10, 2011)

I have recently had several requests for straight razors to match brushes.  Does anybody have a lead for a straight razor kit?  Poked around shaving forums and such but could not find such an animal....  Texas Knife was my first thought...no luck...  any suggestions or guidance appreciated!

Thanks
Jon


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> I have recently had several requests for straight razors to match brushes. Does anybody have a lead for a straight razor kit? Poked around shaving forums and such but could not find such an animal.... Texas Knife was my first thought...no luck... any suggestions or guidance appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


 

Jon:
I know for a fact that is against the law to sell straight razors, here. I don't know if that is a state law or Federal law. In fact, a barber, here, can't even use one to shave a customer.

You may be able to order these off shore, but you may want to check on the laws in your area before your order.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if Jon meant 'safety' razor, instead of 'straight' razor.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> I wonder if Jon meant 'safety' razor, instead of 'straight' razor.


 
I'll bet he was talking about straight razors. I get 4 or 5 calls for these at every show I do.

I can't give away safety razors.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 10, 2011)

something like this...but without their wood trim... I have two safety razors in my display...because I made two safety razors!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Unless you buy one of the Chinese brand straights, your talking expensive razors

No kits are available, but most people just find a good quality vintage one and restore it. I did one myself last year.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If your going to get into doing straights, I suggest doing your homework. A good place to start is straightrazorplace. They have a good, helpful forums, and excellent Wiki.

There was a thread started on this very topic a little while ago here also.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, What!???
There are Shaving Forums?!!!!!!


That law must be a Georgia thing...  

I scored 10 Straight razors on of all places eBay.. (this auction may have ended or Cycled back to 29 days to go)

For Safety razors..   The Golden Nib dot com


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> Wait, What!???
> There are Shaving Forums?!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah!

And if you appreciate some of the artwork done on here, you'll be happy to sign up.

The shaving forum is badgersnblades (sp?). Straightrazorplace isn't so much a shaving forum as it is a straight razor forum.

ETA:
I too have scored a few keepers off of ebay, but with straights, you really have to know what your looking for.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 10, 2011)

My daughter just told me that Utah has laws against using them also. I have a couple that I bought off of EBay 10 years ago but never got around to using them.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 10, 2011)

I made one for my barber. I also got a few off of Fleebay. And it is definetly not against the law in Ky for the barber to own these. My barber is an old timer, who loves to shave people with that thing. Always reminds me of The Godfather!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> My daughter just told me that Utah has laws against using them also. I have a couple that I bought off of EBay 10 years ago but never got around to using them.


Laws against male grooming supplies. 



Wow.


----------



## TSCHRITTER (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm usually just a lurker, but I've been interested in this as well. I know here in Wa. it used to be "illegal" for a barber to use a straight razor. Because of sanitary reasons, but this is changing and more are going back to using the straight razors. My wife and mother-in-law are both barber instructors and they are still tested using straight razors to get a Wa. barber license.

There are tons of forums just like this one with tons of info. Here are a couple I've found. Just google straightrazor and a ton will pop up.
http://straightrazorplace.com
http://badgerandblade.com/

So far haven't found any kits. One site used to sell the blade blanks. Your options are to make a blade from scratch or buy and antique. The it's a matter of making the scales (handle).


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 11, 2011)

making a straight razor from scratch is no easy task. the guys over at B&B who make them are excellent metalworkers (not that anyone here isn't), but you have to have a specialized belt grinder to even get something passable. 

sharpening them properly is a whole 'nother animal as well. it isn't too difficult to buy some used ones and make new scales for them, but let whomever you might sell them to know that they should seek a professional "honemeister" to get it sharpened and shave ready. and let them know that they will have to invest some money in a strop and various other shaving supplies (it's nearly as addictive as turning!). they are bought and sold all the time on the shaving forums, so i personally wouldn't worry too much about the legalities of selling to a customer to match a different handmade wood product.


----------



## crabcreekind (Oct 11, 2011)

TSCHRITTER said:


> I'm usually just a lurker, but I've been interested in this as well. I know here in Wa. it used to be "illegal" for a barber to use a straight razor. Because of sanitary reasons, but this is changing and more are going back to using the straight razors. My wife and mother-in-law are both barber instructors and they are still tested using straight razors to get a Wa. barber license.
> 
> There are tons of forums just like this one with tons of info. Here are a couple I've found. Just google straightrazor and a ton will pop up.
> http://straightrazorplace.com
> ...



Really because the barber in ml uses a straight razor all the time.


----------



## qballizhere (Oct 12, 2011)

It is not illegal to use a straight. They prefer that you dont because of the ability of blood transfer from nicks. They can however use a disposable straight. There are alot of barbers that say they cant anymore because of whatever reason they want to give. a lot of it comes down to if they know how to use one. I have been shaving for several years with straights. It is something that does take time to master and you cant just slap some shaving cream on and one pass you are done. For a proper shave it will take 3 different passes. You go with the grain a pass against the grain and across the grain. You have to learn how you hair grows and what directions. You will get a "bbs" baby butt smooth shave. As for honing you only need to hone a razor every 5 to 6 months. You strop a razor daily. You can buy cheap Chinese razors that will not hold a edge. There are a few that still make quality razors today.  There are several people that are great at restoring them. You can find a decent restored razor for $30-$50 I have known razors to go for as high as $1800. If you want send me a pm and will share and pass the info on to you.


----------



## qballizhere (Oct 12, 2011)

As for honing a razor just takes time and practice. If a razor can pass the "hht" hanging hair test that is when it is shave ready. The hht is hold a hair from you beard between your fingers have the straight open and basically drop the hair on the edge of the razor and it should cut the hair in half while you hold onto the other end of the hair. Yes it can be done. I have done it and many others as well.


----------



## TSCHRITTER (Oct 12, 2011)

I mentioned this thread to my wife. She did correct me on about statement above. Straight razors were never illegal for barbers to use. I should have consulted her first.

I really want to make my own since my family is in the business, but the cost of a belt grinder and forging equipment is huge. I already have to many expensive addictions.


----------



## qballizhere (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL it can be expensive. Lets take hones as an example. A good Nakayama Asagihone is in the 12k grit range and will cost about $400. A vintage blue Escher hone is around $500. Just to start to hone you need 1k 4k 8k 12k grit hones. They can go up to 30k grit for the glass hone for $250. Just like any hobby it can get expensive in a hurry.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 12, 2011)

qballizhere said:


> LOL it can be expensive. Lets take hones as an example. A good Nakayama Asagihone is in the 12k grit range and will cost about $400. A vintage blue Escher hone is around $500. Just to start to hone you need 1k 4k 8k 12k grit hones. They can go up to 30k grit for the glass hone for $250. Just like any hobby it can get expensive in a hurry.



will standard waterstones work?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 12, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> qballizhere said:
> 
> 
> > LOL it can be expensive. Lets take hones as an example. A good Nakayama Asagihone is in the 12k grit range and will cost about $400. A vintage blue Escher hone is around $500. Just to start to hone you need 1k 4k 8k 12k grit hones. They can go up to 30k grit for the glass hone for $250. Just like any hobby it can get expensive in a hurry.
> ...


I get by with less than posted.

Tape 1k, 1.5k, and 2k to a glass plate, then go to my barber hone, then the Chinese 12k, then strop.

I can get it to shave well with that, and it does pass the HHT.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> qballizhere said:
> 
> 
> > LOL it can be expensive. Lets take hones as an example. A good Nakayama Asagihone is in the 12k grit range and will cost about $400. A vintage blue Escher hone is around $500. Just to start to hone you need 1k 4k 8k 12k grit hones. They can go up to 30k grit for the glass hone for $250. Just like any hobby it can get expensive in a hurry.
> ...


 
OK, As an OLD FART, HERE's the REAL ANSWER. WHEN THESE RAZORS WERE ACTUALLU USED, the only means of sharpening was an "Arkansas Wet Stone" and a 3 foot leather strop!

IF you want of find out how to use and sharpen one of these razors, FIND AN 80 YEAR OLD BARBER! GOOD LUCK! They are mostly DEAD! Back in the day of the "barber shave", EVERYBODY IN THE BARBER SHOP SMOKED!!!! Most of the ones who didn't smoke are dead from second-hand smoke.


----------



## qballizhere (Oct 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > qballizhere said:
> ...



What do you mean back in the day ???? You still can get them today and know several places to get them. Granted not every barber can but still a few around.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

qballizhere said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > GoodTurns said:
> ...


 

In a "politically correct" Georgia, not only can you NOT sell a barber's razor, A LICENSED BARBER can't even THINK of using a REAL razor.


GOD, many times, I wish I lived in the Lone Star State! Stay true to you principles.....while you still have them!


----------



## Turn n Burn (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone know if you could use PR to cast straight razor handle would it be flexable enough. I have a couple but one had a crack and i would like to try to make one similar to the original


----------



## glycerine (Oct 13, 2011)

Turn n Burn said:


> Anyone know if you could use PR to cast straight razor handle would it be flexable enough. I have a couple but one had a crack and i would like to try to make one similar to the original


 
I think alot of original handles were bakelite, so PR should work as well.  Just don't add so much catalyst (MEKP) that it ends up being brittle...


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 13, 2011)

You can still buy straight razors. Here is just one place, but be prepared to drop some real cash as you can see by the prices on this link.  You can even find "Made in America". You can put new handles on them, very similiar to knife scales but from what I understand a little harder to do.  They are on ebay and the prices are going up all the time as collecting them is becoming popular.  You can also buy hones off ebay as well.   All the barbers in my area use injectable straight razors because of the blood transfer issues, but none that I am aware of perform a "shave"  they use them on the neck and around the ears.  The "Straight Razor Place" forum has a lot of info. on sharpening, using.  You can still get a traditional shave in the bigger cities.  I know you can get them in Vegas.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 13, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > qballizhere said:
> ...


Or, just read through the Wiki on straightrazorplace,com. They have excellent tutorials on many things straight razor, including sharpening.



glycerine said:


> Turn n Burn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if you  could use PR to cast straight razor handle would it be flexable enough. I  have a couple but one had a crack and i would like to try to make one  similar to the original
> ...



Buffelo horn.


----------



## reddwil (Oct 14, 2011)

Andy Who told you its against the law. I collect straight razors and purchase them regularly from all over Georgia. Mostly at antique stores/shows and knife shows. I currently have over 900.


----------

